# Bike to work today



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Who is doing it?

fc


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

We live a whopping 2 miles from Elle's work. I road to work with her today. So I go a whole 4 miles in. 

Got to tell you the legs were ok but that tailbone is no good.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I counted 63 riders on my 9 mile commute from downtown Sunnyvale to North San Jose--the most ever. Usually I see 4 or 5. I'm going to count again next Thursday.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I totally forgot that was today. But I rode in anyway.

I should have gone looking for some swag, although lately, they choose the dumbest places to do that. At the light rail station? Huh? At Whole Foods at Bascom and Hamilton? Jeeze, I'm scared just thinking about riding over to there. One year they did right. They were standing on the Los Gatos Creek Trail, handling it out in musette bags. I didn't even have to slow down. Sweet.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I dropped my daughter off at school using the MTB and trail-a-bike, then returned home to swap over to the road bike to ride into work. I think I'll hit a hill on the way home tonight, maybe Montebello.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

The frontage roads between Foster City and Redwood City (basically following the 101 on the Bay Side) were chock full of cyclists today. Looked like most were continuing on to Palo Alto and beyond. No schwag stations since its an out of the way route. 

Most days there only about 5 cyclists on that route. There is one group of about 12 that goes down to Palo Alto regularly but they seem to run late (8:30).

Today there had to be 30 that I saw during my brief 22 minute ride, not including the 12 regular group (guess they sleep in even on bike to work day!)


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*no more excuses*

I have an awesome route to work. 14mi, 13 on bike trails, 7 or 8 of that on dirt. Perfect for the cross bike.

The only downside is that my bike is totally corn-dogged.


----------



## Road Hazard (Feb 5, 2011)

I think people took the name "Bike *to* work" too literally. 

Of all the people I saw this morning, there was about 4 lonely stragglers besides myself on the way home.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Every day is Bike to Work day for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## tosa (Aug 23, 2010)

Well, my drive was certainly lighter today. Thanks to the cyclists!


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

goloso said:


> I have an awesome route to work. 14mi, 13 on bike trails, 7 or 8 of that on dirt. Perfect for the cross bike.
> 
> The only downside is that my bike is totally corn-dogged.



So is the trail north of Moffet Field now open? The last time I was there (a couple of years ago probably), it was fenced off. This doesn't affect my commute, but it would be nice if it was open as your route suggests. It almost seems as if someone is trying to connect all these trails into a "Bay Trail" What a great idea.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Fr Ted Crilly said:


> So is the trail north of Moffet Field now open? The last time I was there (a couple of years ago probably), it was fenced off. This doesn't affect my commute, but it would be nice if it was open as your route suggests. It almost seems as if someone is trying to connect all these trails into a "Bay Trail" What a great idea.


Yes, it is open - I rode it a couple of weeks ago on my back-up road bike. It was a real hoot with the wind at my back and doing 20-25 mph over a hard-packed trail with some gravel. The riding line has bedded in nicely over the last year and is now easily passable on a road bike with some care. I wouldn't take the nice carbon bike though. The trail may be seasonal though, so I wouldn't expect it to be open in the rain or duck seasons.

And, yes, they are trying to build a continuous Bay Trail. There's a separate effort to build a Bay Area Ridge trail too.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

ukbloke said:


> Yes, it is open - I rode it a couple of weeks ago on my back-up road bike. It was a real hoot with the wind at my back and doing 20-25 mph over a hard-packed trail with some gravel. The riding line has bedded in nicely over the last year and is now easily passable on a road bike with some care. I wouldn't take the nice carbon bike though. The trail may be seasonal though, so I wouldn't expect it to be open in the rain or duck seasons.
> 
> And, yes, they are trying to build a continuous Bay Trail. There's a separate effort to build a Bay Area Ridge trail too.


Great. I might make my inaugural ride on that trail this weekend.
I knew about the Bay Trail. I was trying to be facetious with my previous comment, since the various gaps along the trail (Moffet Field previously being a very obvious one), made it a very disjointed "Bay Trail". I suppose more smiley faces are needed to convey the intended humour, though I might have expected a UK bloke (from the UK, right?) to pick up on this.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Oops, you got me, I must be tired. I also looked up goloso's charming turn of phase - wish I hadn't now.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*Had a great one!*

Got a later start than usual but still caught the rest stops. I usually meet a group before 6am but I had to ride with my son to school yesterday. Rest stop in Mill Valley tallied over 500 bike commuters! Met the usual crew for the trip home as well. 









Posted about 50 pics here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/fogdweller/BikeToWorkDay2011#


----------

